# upgrade viper 5701 to 5901?



## ilandcruza (Jan 3, 2010)

just wondering if its possible to upgrade my viper 5701 alarm to the 5901 without buying the whole alarm. someone told me i could buy the remote and the antenna but they werent 100% sure. any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ilandcruza said:


> just wondering if its possible to upgrade my viper 5701 alarm to the 5901 without buying the whole alarm. someone told me i could buy the remote and the antenna but they werent 100% sure. any ideas?


 Why not? unless the plugs are different, flee bay always has stuff on there, you may be able to get just what you want too.


----------

